# I will miss you Twiglette



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a very curious dog. And when I am home and in my room, sometimes I let her watch my rats. They always get along.
Well today, I left the house for a theatre thing and got a call from my mom to come home.
I did. 
Apparently, my little sister accidently left the door open and my dog got in the room and bent the cage (now fixed). Twiglette got out and my dog tried to play with her. She did not maul her, only snapped her neck (I think). So I lost Twiglette only a couple hours ago. She is soon to be cremated and put into a necklace.
I will also get a tattoo, to commemorate her.







I miss her so much already.
She was playing just this morning and it is so hard to believe she is never going to greet me in the morning again.
She will never steal my cheerio again.
I will never hear her squeak again.
I can't believe she is gone...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

oh no I am so so sorry


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah, me too.
It was so sudden. 
Brisby, her sister, is really upset too. Idk hoe long I should wait to get her a playmate, cause i know she needs one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry... that is truly traumatic for all involved. Sometimes, these things just happen. You and her sister will heal in time. Sooner is better, in my experience. I would highly suggest getting two youngin's.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your girl. Like Cagedbird said sometimes these horrible accidents happen. My dogs and rats are always curious about each other. My poodle when watching them play with me in their room (he sits on the other side of the room behind a huge plexiglass gate). Gets very stirred up and bounces about waning to play with them. I'm sure if they ever accidentally got mixed together something bad would happen. So sorry it did happen to your girl.


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

I agree with Maddie and Cagedbird. It isn't just animals either, children do it too  My oldest did it to his guinea pig last year and it was extremely traumatic. I was at an appointment and my husband was the one home. Greg was 7 at the time. Needless to say there were no more small animals for a very very very long time and never unsupervised after that. He has Aspergers and high functioning Autism and was having a very tough time making the connection between what he did hurting his piggie and how cool the piggie looked flying in the air. He wasn't being cruel he just didn't make a good judgement call. Since then he has come a long long ways and the day it finally clicked in his head it hit him like the world had ended and it was several months later. Never had a problem since and he's the biggest crusader for animals. My husband felt awful that he had fallen asleep for a few minutes and didn't see him take him out of the cage, the guilt in our home was awful for so long. Your sister will heal in time, don't blame her for it and understand that your dog was playing, not being vicious more than likely. I'd get two younger ones and get a bigger sturdier cage if you can


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

I have one still now. Brisby.
I don't think I'd get two. But soon I will get another girly... For Brisby's sake.
I am also building a much nicer cage. It will be 3 times bigger and much sturdier.
I don't blame my sister... But I can't even look at my dog. 
I feel so stupid. I had a chance to take my sister with me to theater. Then the dogs wouldn't have been in. 
Thanks for the support guys. It means a lot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I am so so sorry! I know what you mean. I just lost my dog and its so lonely in this house. I keep expecting to see him running around with his rope toy


----------



## RattieKupo (Feb 2, 2014)

I keep expecting Twig to pop her head up like normal and she doesnt... I just... Why now?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose a fur baby, but when it's so sudden and unexpected it's even harder. Please try to forgive your dog. He probably doesn't understand what he's done. Thoughts are with you x


----------

